# I have a call!



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2010)

This past weekend at the meeting of Eastern Canada Presbytery I was issued a call from the MNA committee to plant a church in Moncton.

The meeting was in Toronto & we were joined by 3 brothers from the Northern New England Presbytery.

In addition to myself one other brother, Brian So was also called to plant a church in Toronto. 3 men were also taken under care. For a presbytery with only 6 TE's (not counting those retired or serving out of bounds) this was a BIG weekend.

I am very excited about what God has in store for us next.


----------



## dudley (Mar 8, 2010)

God Bless you in your new venture. The Lord will lead you in the right direction!


----------



## Blue Tick (Mar 9, 2010)

Kevin, praise the Lord!


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 9, 2010)

Kevin, may the Lord bless your efforts in his name.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 9, 2010)

Amen! May the Lord strengthen you for the days ahead!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 9, 2010)

That's great! Please keep us updated!


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Praise God!


----------



## coramdeo (Mar 9, 2010)

Praise God. May He Bless your work.


----------



## Berean (Mar 9, 2010)

Praise God, Kevin!


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Mar 9, 2010)

May God bless your efforts to advance the gospel Kevin. I love to hear about the Church growing.


----------

